
Failing to find a startup name – Is it a sign of failure ahead? - techdc
I have an idea of an education&#x2F;career development business, I have done some market research and I am sure it will work. I have a few potential clients and I need to register a business so that I can do business with theme.<p>---The Problem is I am failing to come up with a business name with a good domain extension for weeks now. Is it a red flag that this business is a non starter or how do I proceed? Your help will be highly appreciated.
======
joe_hills
Thinking of good names may not need to be a core competency for your business
to be successful.

Either pick a "good enough" name on your own, or hire a freelancer whose
business is making up names.

If you can't commit to maintaining you current momentum by one of these means,
then that's the real warning sign.

------
zackbloom
> I am sure it will work

That is the biggest red flag you can have. There's no such thing as being able
to bring a new thing to the market with complete clarity or confidence in any
one plan.

------
rman666
TechDC Labs

